# Can you guys comment on my 2 min 2009 Demo Reel? Link provided



## gradstudent2010 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. Suggestions? Comments? Critiques? Anything would help. 

Demo Reel


----------



## Maijodojo (Nov 15, 2009)

What exactly are you planning on doing with this demo reel? Are you planning on submitting it to schools? If so then the first suggestion I would have is to get rid of the music immediately. 

Really any advice is going to be based on what your intentions are for it.


----------



## gradstudent2010 (Nov 15, 2009)

I appreciate the comments man...this is what im glad to be hearing. And yea...I would be submitting it to the film schools. 

How come I should get rid of the music? Is it bad or something? And what is recommended I put in place of it? 

My friend who did this is an advisor at a 2- year film school. He sees film demo reels and resumes everyday trying to get his students film production jobs, so I trust him of course. But im looking for some unbiased opinions from you guys since you're applying to the same schools I am.


----------



## Maijodojo (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I should say that I have no personal experience applying to film schools yet so all of my opinions are based on what I would want to send in if I was applying and what I would be looking for if I was on an application committee.  Also my opinions are based on the premise of applying to top notch schools since that's what I am interested in. I have absolutely no idea what the smaller schools would be looking for. 

The reason I say get rid of the music is for numerous reasons. First and foremost I think it just gives a vibe to the demo reel that you do not want to show to top universities. I don't really know how to describe the vibe except to say it makes me think of high school boys getting together to make some random music video. That might be ok for some, but when applying to top notch, important universities, I think you should try to seem more professional. 

Another reason I have against the music is that I feel it hinders the video as in you try to fit your demo reel into the time frame of the song. I think this puts unnecessary restrictions on the video. This leads into my second big concern with the whole thing. 

I feel that the demo reel is too fragmented. It's a lot of random shots from obviously different projects that seem to have nothing to do with each other. And on top of that, and I say this not to be harsh but because I genuinely want to help you, but if what you want to focus on in your reel is camera techniques, then some of the shots in the reel are pretty boring and frankly useless to getting you in. I am referring to the static shots where people just run across the screen. I don't think those shots will tell the universities anything about who you are as a filmmaker. 

Personally for my video sample I plan on making a short film. That's it, just one short film, hopefully somewhere around 10-15 minutes in length. I will be putting a lot of effort into this short film and think that this approach is a better one than submitting a reel of random shots you have done before. My reasoning for this is that if I submit a short film that I wrote, directed, shot, and edited myself, I feel it will give the universities a much better picture of all the areas of film making that are necessary. This of course will be my approach and is in no way the "right" approach, but it is what is right for me. 

These are just some things to consider. I hope it's helpful and if you want more advice i'd be glad to give it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't submit this to any film school. First of all the aspect ratio is messed up, it doesn't say anything good about the respect for your own work. Second, I have to agree, get rid of the music. 

The shots don't show anything about you as a storyteller, a cinematographer or an editor. I really don't know why you would submit this.


----------



## chellya2004 (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree with with Ben and Maidjojo. If you want to apply to a film school, they want to see you as a film maker; a story teller. This video doesn't have a story (or if it does, it's not clear at all to me); a cause and effect, a plot.

A good story teller is not enough. You gotta have something to say; a message, a thought, your perspective of the world. 

And those are just the basic things any uni want to see.


----------



## Silverlenz (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, I agree with many of the same things that Chellya, Ben, and Maijodojo pointed out.  The only thing that I really differ on is the idea that all/most schools want short films to be submitted to know if you are a good storyteller. I've researched a lot of schools and a lot of them ask for a variety of items in your portfolio (i.e.  Writing samples, scripts, poems, short stories, pottery, photographs, film treatments etc.) Also, many schools don't require any previous filmmaking experience.  Most schools are looking for people with great life experiences (i.e. traveling experience, work experience, etc.) that will enrich their program.  If I were you I would really work on your writing samples (i.e. personal statements, writing prompts, film treatments, story ideas). Remember you can teach someone the technical side of filmmaking (sound, cinematography, lighting, etc) but you can't teach someone to be creative.  Basically, either you have it or you don't and your job is to sell yourself.  Hope this helps.

PS: If you feel that this work isn't your best, I would consider submitting something else. 

Silverlenz


----------



## gradstudent2010 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks a lot for your input...I certainly appreciate it. 

What im gonna then do is keep this demo reel only as a supplement and submit one of my short DV projects I did (3 min long). It's a story alright. No fancy bells and whistles, no special effects, no MTV music...just a good, old fashion 3 min story that I wrote, directed, and edited that shows what I can do with a VHS camera, a non-linear editing machine, and 2 actors. 

I will upload it and let you guys know.


----------

